# No Spark!



## Jro1 (Mar 27, 2019)

Hello All,
1998 Honda Fourtrax 300 4x4 was given to me with the understanding it just needed the CDI replaced. I have replaced the CDI module, ignition coil and the starter switch assembly. It turns over but I don't see the spark plug fire when I ground it to metal and turn it over. Any ideas on what could be wrong? 
Thank you


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Check the kill switch or roll-over switch?


----------



## Jro1 (Mar 27, 2019)

Thank you, I will check that next and see.


----------

